# How to disable showing boot loader



## mahdyar (Nov 4, 2018)

Hello forum,





whenever I'm booting , I see this page .

how can I decrease delay time or even delete it ?


----------



## Phishfry (Nov 4, 2018)

As found in loader(8)
/boot/loader.conf
boot_mute="YES"
autoboot_delay=0


----------



## _martin (Nov 4, 2018)

I know this might be a little bit off-topic but you can also change the logo, e.g. to old time classics: `loader_logo="beastiebw"` in fore-mentioned /boot/loader.conf.


----------



## phoenix (Nov 6, 2018)

If you're bored, read through /boot/defaults/loader.conf to see what's possible to do via /boot/loader.conf.


----------

